# I am looking for a young male rat



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

I currently have a single rat, but someone has advised me to get him a cage mate, sooo... My rat is a male rat, I think he is a teenager, his body is 7 inches long but he is only 275 grams(and gaining). He is very sweet. I am already keeping him in a cage large enough for another rat.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

You should 100% have a cage mate for him.
Have you done research on rats before getting into owning them? Its good to read up beforehand so you dont accidentally cause harm 

Look out for some local pet rat breeders, you havent put your area in the post, where are you?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I would recommend finding a responsible pet breeder in your area or looking into rescue organizations like the Humane Society to adopt. PetFinder can help you find rescue rats in your area.

I would suggest avoiding pet stores, feeder breeders, and apps like craigslist.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

I live in the southern virginia/northern north carolina area. I looked at PetFinder. In my area, there are some rats for adoption, but they have been there for awhile, and in the thing on PetFinder, it only said their age and color(with a picture). Do you think that is a bad sign?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

If you have more questions about a rescue's rats, give them a call or see if you can stop in to meet the rats.


----------



## TheMischief (Mar 26, 2020)

You should definitely get a cage mate for him. Rats are pack animals and have a strong need for social interaction with other furry friends. I would recommend getting a baby male rat, as the introductions will go a lot more smoothly if there's a sizable age gap.


----------



## Rachcamx10 (Mar 13, 2020)

Yay!!! I'm so glad you're taking my advice! Yup, no pet stores, 100%!!! I got my rat's from a rescue...but responsible breeders are great as well! Good luck finding a rat!


----------

